# كتاب دليلك لتعلم الهايسيس باللغة العربية



## عثمان الراوي (7 يناير 2011)

كتاب دليلك لتعلم الهايسيس باللغة العربية
للمهندس المصري احمد مختار​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?i3ui0n2yhn4​ 
مع جزيل الشكر​


----------



## الاخت الوفية (7 يناير 2011)

كتاب رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا
على نقله لنا 
وبارك الله في الاخ احمد مختار
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (13 يناير 2011)

thanks so much


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (14 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (14 يناير 2011)

برنامج الهايسييس مهم جدا للمهندسين


----------



## basheer510 (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الهندي30 (23 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله بمجهودك الرائع وجزاك الخير*


----------



## superman2000 (25 يناير 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## الف تحية (26 يناير 2011)

ولو ردي متاخر ومعرفتي بالبرنامج متاخرة
الا الشكر الجزيل اخي العزيز ربي يوفقك وبنير دربك
برنامج اكثر من رائع ربي يوفقني لافهمه


----------



## م باسل وردان (16 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك
بصراحة كنت عمدور عى كتاب شرح
الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## ahmed al-hafidh (25 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز 
احسنت على هذا الكتاب
ملم بما هو مهم في الهايسيز
ارجو لمن يعرف اي كتاب اخر مماثل عن موضوع 
invensys simsci pro/II
ان يسعدنا في ايجاده والاستفادة منه ..
وبارك الله بجهودكم الخيرة


----------



## saif alshmary (14 يونيو 2014)

good book but we need another one ## thanks ###


----------



## m.salahaddin (6 يوليو 2014)

link is not working dear


----------



## shicofares (15 يوليو 2014)

كتاب دليلك لتعليم ال HYSYS 3.2
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/8240 
للتحميل المباشر ميديافير 
https://www.mediafire.com/?98ur89078ea7bm7
تحميل مباشر من 4shared
ط¯ظ„ظٹظ„ظƒ ظ„طھط¹ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ظƒط§ط© Hysys3.2 - Download - 4shared - shico fares
​


----------



## khalid elnaji (23 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ehab160 (6 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## Kawthar AAl-Barq (15 سبتمبر 2014)

الهايسيس برنامج جدا مهم للمهندسين لا سيما المهندس الكيميائي.
لدي خلفية عنه من خلال دراستي في الجامعه.
لكن الرابط هذا مارضى يفتح معي:18:


----------



## khalid elnaji (15 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ


----------



## khalid elnaji (19 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## علاالموسوي (8 يناير 2015)

*بارك الله بمجهودك الرائع*


----------



## khalid elnaji (1 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

